# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015



## Meerforellenfan (1. April 2015)

Auch wenn das Wetter derzeit gerade kapriolen schlägt hoffen wir doch alle auf super Mefofänge & Postings:m


----------



## blumi (1. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Hallo ich grüße euch und dieses Jahr ist echt schönes Mefoangeln...

was da so gefangen wird das Wetter bis auf die letzten Tage ist aber auch schön...

Ich habe sie gefangen um 16.20 Uhr mit 14 Gramm Blinker...


74 cm und 4 Kg#h#h


----------



## fakr (1. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Petri zum Traumfisch!

 Bei mir gab es heute zum Monatsanfang bei ner spontanen Feierabend-Runde ne 52er. Hat sich also gelohnt dem Wind zu trotzen. Hoffen wir mal auf einen guten April ...


----------



## Zanderfürst (1. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Petri! Das ist ja wahnsinn!Wo fangt ihr denn momentan die Mefo's? Bin momentan aufm Darß und da war der Wind so gar nicht zum angeln. Habe aber auch keine Ahnung. Kann mir bei so hohen Wellen gar nicht vorstellen das Fisch da ist.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (2. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Der eine mal eben so und der andere nee 74 er  Mefo....sehr geil..Petri


----------



## Windfinder (2. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*



Sgoallstar schrieb:


> Petri! Das ist ja wahnsinn!Wo fangt ihr denn momentan die Mefo's? Bin momentan aufm Darß und da war der Wind so gar nicht zum angeln. Habe aber auch keine Ahnung. Kann mir bei so hohen Wellen gar nicht vorstellen das Fisch da ist.



In der Lübecker Bucht gibt es bestimmt Ecken in dem man bei starken Westwind|uhoh: gut angeln kann.#:
Petri den Fängern#6


----------



## vermesser (2. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*



Sgoallstar schrieb:


> Petri! Das ist ja wahnsinn!Wo fangt ihr denn momentan die Mefo's? Bin momentan aufm Darß und da war der Wind so gar nicht zum angeln. Habe aber auch keine Ahnung. Kann mir bei so hohen Wellen gar nicht vorstellen das Fisch da ist.



Da is mehr Fisch, als du denkst, grade bei solchen Bedingungen...man kommt als Strandangler nur schlecht bis gar nicht ran.


----------



## magnus12 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*



vermesser schrieb:


> Da is mehr Fisch, als du denkst, grade bei solchen Bedingungen...man kommt als Strandangler nur schlecht bis gar nicht ran.


Die Amis fischen am Atlantikstrand Diamond Jigs (=Pilker) bis 100gr. Meine letzte 60er hatte ich auf einen selbstgebauten 30gr Durchlaufpilker, weit draussen hinter der Trübungskante bei 7-9bft auflandig. Der Begriff "unfischbar" ist relativ.  Selbst wenn bei jedem Wurf zum Schluß Kraut dran hängt heißt das nicht dass die wichtigen ersten Meter nach dem Aufschlag nicht effektiv gefischt hätten.


----------



## armyn (3. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Moin. Heute auf rügen 2 untermaßige, eine 52 und eine 60cm.


----------



## Martyin84 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Heute bei strammen Bedingungen gefischt, 1.Strand: Wind von vorne, 200m flache Sandbank,,dahinter kamen die großen Wellen|gutenach kaum Köderkontrolle möglich,aber eine Garnele erbeutet:vik:
2.Strand Wind schräg von vorne,Hochwasser,ordentlich Welle,,mein Bruder mit Wattjacke klar im Vorteil#6
Zum Schluss hats noch gerummst,,51cm feinstes Silber,
Ich war nass und glücklich:m


----------



## Windfinder (3. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*



Martyin84 schrieb:


> Heute bei strammen Bedingungen gefischt, 1.Strand: Wind von vorne, 200m flache Sandbank,,dahinter kamen die großen Wellen|gutenach kaum Köderkontrolle möglich,aber eine Garnele erbeutet:vik:
> 2.Strand Wind schräg von vorne,Hochwasser,ordentlich Welle,,mein Bruder mit Wattjacke klar im Vorteil#6
> Zum Schluss hats noch gerummst,,51cm feinstes Silber,
> Ich war nass und glücklich:m



Petri!
 wie war der wasserstand? will morgenfrüh los.


----------



## Martyin84 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*



Windfinder schrieb:


> Petri!
> wie war der wasserstand? will morgenfrüh los.



Dank dir#h
Wasserstand ist höher als normal,man kommt gut rein,,wenn die Wellen nicht so übel sind und die Temperaturen sind nach dem Sturm auch gesunken
hau was raus#a


----------



## Windfinder (3. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Keine guten Voraussetzungen.
Naja mal schauen. Hast du oder dein Bruder gefangen? Er hätte es ja auch mal wieder verdient.


----------



## Topic (4. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte :vik:




65cm bei meinem kollegen




59,5 und damit mein neuer PB und einmal 56 cm
bei mir gab es dann noch eine ende 40 und ein kleine so um 25 cm..

hammer wetter, hammer fische..so kann ostern weiter gehen:vik:


----------



## Meerforellenfan (4. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Tolle Fotos Männers !!!


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*



Topic schrieb:


> Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte :vik:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein dickes "Petri" an euch Beiden! #6

Hey Tim, das war bestimmt die Mefo, die beim letzten mal Sieger geblieben ist! 

Gruß

Rolf   #h


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Petri! Schöne Fische und gute Fotos dazu. Top.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (4. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

petri !!! heute kann ich dann mal wieder eine kleine dazu steuern - klein aber mein 3itter Tag auf Mefo  und FISCH !!!
Die schwimmt wieder aber was für ein geiler TAg in DK 




gruss Michi


----------



## dirk.steffen (4. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Petri an Euch #6
Ich werde es morgen mal versuchen |wavey:


----------



## Salziges Silber (5. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

nabend, 
:mgestern bei kräftigem wind 2 x silber ü 40 cm und etliche bisse, 
heute bei schwachen nnw wind 1 x silber ü 40cm erkämpft, 6 anfasser, da hätte eigendlich mehr gehen müssen,
 leider kein livebiss und die kurzen drills konnte ich mit der cam festhalten, die süssen baden wieder


----------



## armyn (5. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Heute wieder auf rügen. Eine 54 und eine 58.:vik:


----------



## Meerforellenfan (5. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

50fifty  was für ein cooles Bild........da sag noch einer wir sind nicht umsichtig !!!........allen anderen Petri !


----------



## strignatz (6. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Petri Michi, aber du sollst doch nicht immer dein Aquarium fotografieren


----------



## dirk.steffen (6. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Petri den Fängern und allen noch ein frohes Restostern ;-)

Gestern wieder abgeschneidert, obwohl die Bedingungen eigtl. gut waren.#c War wohl am falschen Strand ;+


----------



## dipsydiver (6. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

super Fische in den letzten Tagen.
Petri allen Fängern:vik:
Lasst noch einpaar drin, bin mit zwei Kumpels ab Donnerstag
auf Rügen

Viel Grüße
Gerd


----------



## Martyin84 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Datum: Heute
Wo: Insel Poel
Wann: 15-19
Wurfweite: 70-100m
Wind: Nordwest
Wasser: glasklar, leichte Welle
Wetter: sonnig
Methode/Montage: Hansen F. + Garnelenfliege
Fang: nix
Fazit: 1 Blinkerküsser und 1 großen Aussteiger gehabt, keine Angler weit und breit auf der schönen kleinen Insel
ich krieg noch meine 80er dies Jahr|rolleyes
auf ein Neues#6


----------



## mefohunter84 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*



Martyin84 schrieb:


> Datum: Heute
> Wo: Insel Poel
> Wann: 15-19
> Wurfweite: 70-100m
> ...



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt! 
Aber Zuversicht zu haben ist nie verkehrt. Motiviert es uns doch immer auf´s neue der silbernen Schönheit nachzustellen. #6
Hatte am Samstag dort ähnliche Bedingungen, nur das der Wind etwas mehr von der Seite kam. Aber leider kein Anfasser zu verzeichnen gewesen. 
Aber außer mir waren nur noch "Sonnenanbeter" und etliche Schwäne zugegen. :q

TL

Rolf   |wavey:


----------



## Omelli1410 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Auch von mir kleines Fazit...
2 Tage Flensburger Förde. 
Gestern bei starkem Nordwestwind und Wolken zu dritt 2 Mefos mitte 40 und 4 Köhler.
Heute bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und gegen Mittag Ententeich null Kontakte...aber der Abend brachte noch 1 Mefo und 3 Köhler.
Hatten auch paar Austeiger, besonders gestern, denke bedingt durch den Wind und Schnurbogen.
War mein erster Trip und bestimmt nicht der letzte! Morgen geht's leider heim....
Allzeit Petri Heil
Omelli


----------



## Salziges Silber (8. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

@martyin84 
:q 80cm, dann würdest du wohl auf ewig ein grinsen im gesicht tragen, ich gönne sie dir.
gestern eine verloren plus ein paar anfasser, heute nüscht nur ein paar leichte fliegenlutscher und das bei diesen geilen bedingungen


----------



## Küstenjonny (9. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Hallo Sportsfreunde !
 Am Dienstag an der Westseite gefischt,nicht eine Schuppe gesehen.
 Gestern in der Lübecker Bucht gefischt, ebenso abgeschneidert.
 Habe kein Glück zZ. alles Probiert, Holz,Blech bis in die Dämmerung gefischt,und fleissig geworfen.
 Tl


----------



## Windfinder (9. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Moin Jungs,
 kleiner Nachtrag von Dienstag.
 Bei starken Nord-West Wind konnte ich in den Abendstunden eine 47er überreden in den Kescher zu schwimmen. Da sie sehr weit draußen gebissen hatte, konnte ich den Drill lange genießen.
 Dazu kamen fünf gute Anfasser und drei Nachläufer.

 Gestern Abend 20 min gefischt und kein Anfasser. Mich überkam irgendwie ein Komisches Gefühl. Und tatsächlich, da klotzt mich doch 30m vor mir ne Robbe an, als wollte sie sagen du fängst hier heute nichts mehr. Sie schwamm vor mir hin und her, tauchte ab und wieder auf. Ich hatte aber keine Lust zum spielen. Versuchte das ganze zu umgehen doch das brachte nichts. Die Robbe schwamm die Bucht auf und ab.
 Ich denke die Robben folgen den Heringsschwärmen bis in den Wismarer Hafen. Hoffe der Spuck hat bald ein Ende.


----------



## Dorsch78 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Bin heute früh 5:30 Uhr ins Wasser gewatet... In einer Stunde gabs 12 Bisse, 7 Fische gelandet, darunter 6 Dorsche bis 56cm und eine Mefo mit ca 40cm, die kleine schwimmt wieder... Um 8 zusammen gepackt, auf dem Rückweg noch einen Wurf gemacht und ne Mefo packte zu... 3 schöne Sprünge, schön Schnur genommen, schöner Drill... Am Steinstrand gelandet, Haken löste sich und sie zappelte sich zurück ins Wasser. Hat sie sich dann auch verdient. Hatte ca 50cm und war dick und rund. Wir sehen uns wieder.


----------



## Gohlis4Gamez (10. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Ich dachte es geht um Meerforellenfänge? Wenn jemand über das Thema Robben diskutieren möchte, dann bitte gesondert. Der Rest der Leser ist sicher dankbar. Windfinder hatte das auch schon angesprochen.


----------



## Salziges Silber (11. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

moin männers, kleiner nachtrag vom do., ich bin erst gegen 17:30 uhr ins wasser gestiegen, drei schöne anfasser, einen blechlutscher mit welle, eine feiste verloren und eine 40 plus gehakt, klasse abend ohne "nebenbuhler" :q
die süsse erfreut sich natürlich über bester gesundheit und wird mich hoffentlich in der nächsten saison begrüßen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*



Gohlis4Gamez schrieb:


> Ich dachte es geht um Meerforellenfänge? Wenn jemand über das Thema Robben diskutieren möchte, dann bitte gesondert. Der Rest der Leser ist sicher dankbar. Windfinder hatte das auch schon angesprochen.


Deswegen mal wieder aufgeräumt und in Offtopicthread geschubst - unglaublich, dass erwachsene Angler/innen nicht in der Lage sein sollen zu begreifen, was Offtopic heisst und sich beim posten danach zu richten und so den Mods Arbeit zu ersparen...


----------



## Salziges Silber (12. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

unwetterwarnung am samstag abend, fix die watklamotten im auto verstaut und los ging es zum strand, dort angekommen kamen mir 4 mefoangler mit langen gesichtern entgegen, kurzer schnack in dem ich erfuhr, dass so gut wie nichts gebissen hat.
 egal, ich durch die Wettervorhersage hochmotiviert stiefelte ins h2o, am horizont zur rechten mindestens 7 mefohunter und rechts von mir das auf mich zu kommende unwetter, das keine 10 minuten später sich von seiner besten Seite zeigte, der kräftige wind baute fix eine schöne welle auf und der wolkenbrauchartige regen ließ mich eins mit der natur werden.
geschätzte 20 minuten später traten die mefohunter, doch 8 an der zahl, den rückmarsch an. 
kurze Zeit später ließ der starkregen nach und der Wind drehte und kam auflandig, endlich bekam ich den ersten zupfer und noch einen und dann konnte ich die wahrscheinlich erste süsse des tages haken, leider nicht maß, aber die freude über den fisch war riesig. fix ein foto und wieder ab ins nass.
kurz darauf brach die dunkelheit über mich ein und ich trat grinsend die heimreise an, 
ein klasse angelspassabend,
          petri, gruss und reingehauen...
'


----------



## Meerfor1 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Aufgrund der Unwetterwarnung bin ich auf eine vermeintlich geschützte Stelle in Süd-Jütland ausgewichen. Zuerst absolute Windstille und spiegelglattes Wasser, dann kam der Wind, welcher kontinuierlich stärker wurde. So etwas hatte ich noch nicht erlebt. Fische gab es auch: zwei Fische zwischen 40 - 45 cm und einen größeren Fisch habe ich direkt nach den ersten beiden Kopfschlägen verloren. 

Als der Wind zum Sturm wurde, hatten die Blech-Fischer Vorteile. Einer hatte einen schönen Fisch zwischen 50 - 60 cm.


----------



## dirk.steffen (12. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Ja, die Wettervorhersagen für gestern waren Klasse #d
Na ja, nach langer Zeit wollte mein Sohn mal wieder mit, also die Sachen vom Boden geholt und nach dem Kaffee los. Kurzes Telefonat mit einem Bekannten. |bla: Dann haben wir uns an meiner Lieblingsstelle getroffen. Mein Sohn bekam natürlich meine Ausrüstung, ich wollte es mit der Fliege versuchen. Bedingungen waren suboptimal. Glasklares Wasser, keine Oberflächenbewegung. Nach knapp einer Std. beschlossen wir die Stelle zu wechseln. Am neuen Spot schon ganz ordentlich Wind, Wasser leicht trübe etwas Welle. Optimal :m Die ersten Brandungsangler waren auch schon vor Ort. Mein Sohn wieder mit Blech, wir anderen 2 mit Fliege. Für meine Wurfkünste gerade noch so möglich #c Von Ferne konnten wir schon die Regenfront sehen :c Nach einiger Zeit sah ich dann bei meinem Sohn die Rute krumm  Nach 2 kurzen Sprüngen konnte er den Fisch sicher landen. Das Grinsen sieht man in seinem Gesicht |supergri Jedenfalls war es mit 50 cm seine bisher größte Mefo, und schön fett war sie auch. Dann kam erstmal der Schauer und danach wurde der Wind immer stärker. Die Fliegenfischerfraktion hat dann aufgegeben. Ich habe dann auch auf Spinnrute gewechselt und wir 2 haben bis zur Dunkelheit weiter gemacht. Leider war nix weiteres zu verzeichnen.
Es war jedenfalls ein wunderschöner Angeltrip. |jump:
Zur Strafe werde ich ihn heute beim bowlen "niedermachen" |smash:


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Petri zum Fisch und viel Glück/Spass beim Bowlen :>

Den anderen Fängern natürlich auch Petri, ich schaff es hoffentlich in ein paar Tagen wieder ans Wasser.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (12. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Klasse Bericht Dirk........bist Du sicher das Du ihn beim Bowlen schlägst ;-)

Fettes Petri


----------



## jenser147 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Sind heute von einem Familienurlaub von der Sonneninsel zurück. Bei 2 Ausflügen an die Strände hat es einmal voll gepasst. An der Nordseite war ich am Vormittag mit Blinker und Springerfliege unterwegs. Sonne, leichter Wind und klares Wasser waren angesagt. Ich war schon ca. eine Stunde unterwegs als ich "meinen" Standabschnitt des Tages gefunden hatte. Erster Wurf und eine 61er MeFo schnappte auf den grün/ gelben Blinker relative ufernah. Der Drill war hat echt spass gemacht. Der Einzelhaken hing sicher und konnte nur mit einer Zange gelöst werden. Nachdem der Fisch versorgt war dauerte es keine 5 Würfe bis die nächste MeFo von 45 cm auf die Springerliege einstieg. Danach hatte ich ebenfalls nur wenige Würfe später noch 2 Fische auf die Fliege dran, die sich beide in der Luft verabschiedet haben.


----------



## Der Franke (12. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Wart ihr auf Fehmarn oder Rügen?


----------



## dirk.steffen (12. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Petri :m

@Meerforellenfan: Er hatte heute keine Chance :vik:
799 Pins auf 4 Spiele


----------



## Michael_05er (14. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Ich war zwei Tage in Heikendorf mit Kumpels, eigentlich waren Kuttertouren geplant. Nachdem ich aber gestern den Seegang so gar nicht vertragen habe bin ich heute an Land geblieben und mit der Wathose los. Heute früh gab's eine Mittvierziger an der Pumpstation auf einen gelb-grünen Hansen fight und am Nachmittag eine in Kitzeberg auf eine vorgeschaltete Polar Magnus. Eine größere am Blinker hab ich leider verloren. Insgesamt aber ein toller Tag und meine ersten maßigen Meerforellen. So oft komme ich nicht an die Küste, da ist das schon was besonderes für mich...


----------



## Küstenjonny (15. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Moin Moin Sportsfreunde!
 Gestern von 17-21 UHR an der Ostseite der Lübecker Bucht gefischt.
 Drei Dorsche ca. 40cm c&r
 1x Ü 60 mefo im drill verloren.
 Tl


----------



## Meerforellenfan (16. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Moin, war gestern nachmittag für 2 Stunden am Brodtener Ufer aber bei dem Wind und dem damit verbundenen Kraut ging nicht wirklich was, allerdings waren in Lübeck trotz dem G7 Gipfel die Kaimauern voller Heringsangler und überall hat es gezappelt an den Ruten.


----------



## spöket308 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Ich auch mal wieder. 
Gestern kurz für 3h an den Strand (MV)...Ergebniss 68cm mit ordentlich Speck auf den Gräten und zwei +40iger (released). Die große gefangen mit MoreSilda und die anderen beiden mit Snaps (jeweils Naturdekor).
Die Süße war bis zum Kiemendeckel voll mit Sandaal, Hering und sogar einer kleinen Plötze. 

Ich wünsche allen ein erfolgreiches Wochenende. Petri


----------



## Gohlis4Gamez (17. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Petri zu der Süßen!!!
Ich komm morgen auch nochmal zu Euch in den Norden.
Mal schauen, ob was geht.


----------



## Sea-Trout (17. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*



spöket308 schrieb:


> Ich auch mal wieder.
> Gestern kurz für 3h an den Strand (MV)...Ergebniss 68cm mit ordentlich Speck auf den Gräten und zwei +40iger (released). Die große gefangen mit MoreSilda und die anderen beiden mit Snaps (jeweils Naturdekor).
> Die Süße war bis zum Kiemendeckel voll mit Sandaal, Hering und sogar einer kleinen Plötze.
> 
> Ich wünsche allen ein erfolgreiches Wochenende. Petri


Petri geiler Fisch#6.Darf ich fragen um wie viel Uhr der rausgekommen ist?


Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## spöket308 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Petri geiler Fisch#6.Darf ich fragen um wie viel Uhr der rausgekommen ist?
> 
> 
> Gruß Sea-Trout



Natürlich.
Die Kleinen kamen ggn 12Uhr und die Große kam ggn 14Uhr. Aber die Beißzeit verlagert sich an meinen bevorzugten Stränden schon merklich in die Morgen- und Abendstunden, daher war ich über die Bisse um die Mittagszeit auch etwas verwundert. |kopfkrat
Wäre gern noch etwas geblieben, aber wenn man nur wenig Zeit hat nutzt man halt die Möglichkeiten die sich einem bieten.


----------



## Albert. (17. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Petri zur schönen.


----------



## Brutzlaff (18. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

War heute abend auch mal wieder in Kiel unterwegs! Ab halb sechs bis zum Dunkelwerden! 
Mefo ging leider nix, aber sechs kleine Dorsche haben das ganze sehr kurzweilig werden lassen!


----------



## Strippe7 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Habe vorgestern in der Dämmerung mal etwas verrücktes gemacht. Da momentan nicht so viel auf Blinker und Fliege ging, habe ich mal eine Posenrute mit Tauwurm in die Ostsee geschmissen. Nebenbei dann noch mit dem Blinker versucht eine Mefo zu überreden, leider ohne Erfolg. Jedoch war nach kurzer Zeit meine Pose verschwunden! Eine 43er fand meinen Wurm doch verführerischer als meinen Blinker!


----------



## Eisbär14 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Gestern kam die neue Wathose meines Sohnes an.
Also fix noch mal zum testen an den Strand vor der Haustür.
Hohes Wasser, Hose dicht und eine 54 iger zum Essen eingeladen.
Noch zwei kleine laufen lassen.....


----------



## Silvio.i (18. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Heute mit 15(!) weiteren Watangler einen Strandabschnitt auf Rügen unsicher gemacht. 2 Bootsbesatzungen trieben sich auch noch vor uns rum.
Ergebnis: Nichts! Keiner!


----------



## Eisbär14 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Noch ne kleine Nachlese von heute.
Mein Sohn hatte Blut geleckt also musste ich nach der Arbeit noch mal los.
52 cm und 1,7 kg schwer und fett.
Hatte 15 große Tobse im Magen.


----------



## fishing jones (19. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Als Neuling in Sachen Watangeln auf Meerforelle war ich heute zum dritten Mal unterwegs. Heraus kam diese ca. 59cm lange Schönheit, meine erste Meerforelle [emoji4] Nach kurzem Foto gings zurück ins Nass.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Knapp 60 cm für die erste?
Reschpekt und Glückwunsch!


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Petri zum Fisch, meine erste Meerforelle hatte auch genau 59cm...#c


----------



## fishing jones (19. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Vielen Dank. Ich hab mich auch gefreut wie Bolle [emoji2]


----------



## Sea-Trout (20. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Petri zur ersten Mefo und dann gleich eine 59er #6.

Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## Strippe7 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

War für knapp 3 Stunden am Wasser. Harter Westwind aber gute Welle. Eine kleine als Nachläufer gehabt und den ersten Horni aus der Ostsee gezogen.....


----------



## Eisbär14 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Heute nach der Maloche noch mal 2 Stunden an den Strand vor der Haustür,
50 und 55 cm und eine lütte zurück. Super Wetter und alles voller Tobse...


----------



## Windfinder (23. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Da hier kaum noch Fangmeldungen reinflattern, ein kleiner Beitrag von mir.
 War gestern Abend für zwei Stunden im Wasser und ich konnte keinen Anfasser verbuchen. Das vierte mal in Folge! Neben mir stand noch ein stiller Leser. Der einen Hornhecht rauszog. Nach dem ich etliche Meter Strecke machte, kam ich am Ausgangspunkt an und ich verabschiedete mich mit dem letzten Wurf von der Mefo-Saison.
 Die Sonne war schon untergegangen und ich ging in Richtung Strand.
 Im etwa Knietiefen Wasser und ca.10m von mir entfernt sah ich eine Welle die nur von einem größeren Fisch stammen konnte.
 Ich also die Welle mehrmals an geworfen. Nix. Fisch weg!
 Darauf hin schaute ich mich konzentriert um. Und siehe da! Um mich herum überall Bewegung im Wasser. Mehrmals habe ich schwimmende Fische angeworfen die auch sichtlich den Blinker Folgten aber außer einen vermutlichen heftigen Anfasser war kein Kontakt zustande gekommen. 
 Allein der Anblick, in der Dämmerung mit so vielen Meerforellen??? im knietiefen Wasser zustehen, ist für ein versöhnlicher Abschluss für die Frühjahrs Saison.


----------



## Gohlis4Gamez (23. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*



Windfinder schrieb:


> Da hier kaum noch Fangmeldungen reinflattern, ein kleiner Beitrag von mir.
> War gestern Abend für zwei Stunden im Wasser und ich konnte keinen Anfasser verbuchen. Das vierte mal in Folge! Neben mir stand noch ein stiller Leser. Der einen Hornhecht rauszog. Nach dem ich etliche Meter Strecke machte, kam ich am Ausgangspunkt an und ich verabschiedete mich mit dem letzten Wurf von der Mefo-Saison.
> Die Sonne war schon untergegangen und ich ging in Richtung Strand.
> Im etwa Knietiefen Wasser und ca.10m von mir entfernt sah ich eine Welle die nur von einem größeren Fisch stammen konnte.
> ...




Ich kann ähnliches bestätigen. War am letzten WE extra noch mal nach Rügen gefahren. In 2 Tagen etliche Fische gesehen, die die verschiedensten Köder verfolgt haben, aber ohne zuzuschnappen. Nur einen kleinen Grönländer gehabt. Die Mitangler hatten ebenfalls nur mäßigen Erfolg. Nur einzelne, meist größere Fische zwischen 60 und 70 cm wurden gemeldet. Die Normalfische haben den Magen voll, man watet ja teilweise durch Futterfischschwärme. Wird's wohl im großen und ganzen für die Saison gewesen sein.


----------



## Schlammtaucher (24. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Fasst hätte ichs vergessen...Am Montag in der FL-Innenförde 2 Stunden gefischt. Eine kleine Retour, das wars dann leider...


----------



## Eisbär14 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Heute noch mal eine 54iger mit 1,5 kg erwischt und eine große Longline releast.
Hat ca. 25m von der Rolle gerissen, sich einmal oben gezeigt und ist dann mit vollem Schwung auf den Grund maschiert. wat nen schiet


----------



## elch69 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Leider musste ich die Sonneninsel am WE verlassen.

Nach einer schönen Woche konnte ich noch eine 71er verführen.
War ein schöner Abschluss#h :vik:


----------



## Eisbär14 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Wir waren heute nochmal zu zweit los.Nach zwei kleinen die zurückgingen knallte bei meinem Kumpel eine Granate auf den Gno.
76 cm  4,4 kg
was ein geiler Fisch


----------



## RoGli (26. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

So schöne Fische und keine Bilder?


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eisbär14 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Ich hoffe das diese nicht Fangbildposterei nun mal ein Ende hat.
Einige haben Recht ohne Bild kein Beweis???? Mit Bild wird sich aber auch vor Neid das Maul zerrissen...... also ????


----------



## janko (28. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Petri zu den Fischen#v|schild-g


----------



## RoGli (29. April 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Also, mir geht es nicht um Beweis oder nicht glauben - auch wenn manche Fische nach dem Fang noch wachsen ;-)

Ich finde nur zu einem schönen Fangerlebnis gehört auch ein schönes Bild. 


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elch69 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Hier mein Beweis: klick  Bild folgt
#h


----------



## Ollistricker (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

#6 Klasse Fisch und schönes Video

 Glückwunsch zum Fang


----------



## Schraenkie (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Hammer. Petri.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mathei (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Einfach mal ein supi Petri zu der 71er


----------



## elch69 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

fast alle Fänge siehe hier 
meine erste Erfahrungen auf Fehmarn... und bestimmt nicht die letzten.#6 Ich komme wieder#h|stolz:


----------



## elch69 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

|wavey:Hier die Bilder |bigeyes


----------



## janko (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

hast du sie mal gewogen ?#r
mich würde mal der BMI interessieren #6


----------



## elch69 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2015*

Leider nicht, hätte mich auch mal interessiert.
War quasi schon auf dem Heimweg. Hatte den Fisch noch am Wasser Pfannenfertig eingetütet und abends direkt in die Panne und ein Familienessen veranstaltet. Frischer geht´s fast nicht.
War lecker.

Hatte auch mal im Kondtionsrechner nachgesehen, denke er war um die 5 Kg


----------

